# Living expenses in Sydney



## smphantom

We are planning to migrate to Sydney from India. Could you please help us estimate our living expenses in Sydney for a couple? We will be coming over with 482 visa.

1. House rent?
2. Groceries?
3. Public transportation for two?
4. Utilities?
5. Health care/medical?

Are there any other things we should consider?


----------



## aussiesteve

smphantom said:


> We are planning to migrate to Sydney from India. Could you please help us estimate our living expenses in Sydney for a couple? We will be coming over with 482 visa.
> 
> 1. House rent?
> 2. Groceries?
> 3. Public transportation for two?
> 4. Utilities?
> 5. Health care/medical?
> 
> Are there any other things we should consider?


1.Hi you don't say where you will be staying however if you go to this site , you will be able to enter the suburb, and they type of property that you are after. Be warned though, prices are astronomical in the City, with a very plain 1 bedroom 1 bathroom unit costing at least $500 per week.
https://www.realestate.com.au/rent/in-sydney,+nsw+2000/list-1

2. Groceries depends on what you eat, if you are vegetarian and never eat meat, it is not too bad, here are a couple of sites to check;
https://www.woolworths.com.au/
https://www.coles.com.au/

3. Public transport is state run you can see the costs here:
https://transportnsw.info/
You just insert your start and end point and the day and time of travel and it will calculate the fare. Expect to Spend $10 plus each per day

4. Utilities, vary but here is a link to Electricity costs, which give you a broad guide.
https://www.canstarblue.com.au/energy/electricity/average-electricity-bills/
Water is usually included in the rent

5. Health funds vary but are fairly similar depending on the level of cover you chose.
Just put in your details and it will give you a price.
https://www.canstarblue.com.au/energy/electricity/average-electricity-bills/

Hope this helps !


----------



## MathieuLaroche01

Thanks for the links, pretty helpful. 

Anyway I lived in India, as you can guess it's way more expensive than India but your income is supposed to be more important too, right ?


----------

